# Dark Angels Terminator Interrogator-Chaplain



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Dark Angels Terminator Interrogator-Chaplain*
Games Workshop miniature, Pro-level, NMM. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Lovely black armor and green fabric! The basing and fur work well together haha


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Great conversion and even better painting! Is that a kit bash of the Dark vengeance interrogator chaplain and the CSM terminator lord?


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

All the bits were provided by a customer so i cannot take credit for conversion.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh fair enough - still a brilliant paint job though


----------

